# wots popping lads?



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

names toby but call me tdot.. bin trainin abwt 9 months but lukin 2 take my trainin 2 the next leval, hopefuly u guys can assist me HAHA

cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wlcm Toby hw r u?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

wigwam bruv


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Now you have been training for 9 months you will have some basic knowledge on how to exercise.The next level would be to sort out your diet for maximum gains.I am sure there are plenty on here that can help.


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

im all good m8 how r u? nice 2 get such a nice wellcoming.. ive bin on bodybuilding.com and evry1 seems up ther own arsies


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TdotMandem said:


> names toby but call me tdot.. bin trainin abwt 9 months but lukin 2 take my trainin 2 the next leval, hopefuly u guys can assist me HAHA
> 
> cheers


Safe cuz keep it real blud, you stick with us sik crew we'll av u hench in no time bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Get me fam,manz is lifting weight over here ya no


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

HAHA cheers swanny, my trainin partener recumended dianabol to me for bulking, or anavar to burn the fat aswell as build muscle.. wot would be beta?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://http://dictionary.cambridge.org

^That and commitment to diet is all you need here brother!


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

curently sittin at abwt 70 kilagrams, not sure on body fat as ive neva mesured it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TdotMandem said:


> HAHA cheers swanny, my trainin partener recumended dianabol to me for bulking, or anavar to burn the fat aswell as build muscle.. wot would be beta?


Loads of tren and be sure 2 train 2 grime blud, check out merkleman's journal he's one of the 'boys' and trains like a dawg


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

see its ppl lyk u hu giv this sport a bad name.. ive cum on ere asking 4 help and uv just taken the **** well ye ull do it ova the computa but not in real life WOT!? yeeeee u beta simma down lil 1


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

AaAArghhhh t dots on a mad one, all deez forums are tha same, full of wasteman


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What's crackin fam, man gonna luvit up in deez ends ya get me.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hush ya gumz young blud, manz betta recognize.

Welcome.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Loads of tren and be sure 2 train 2 grime blud, check out merkleman's journal he's one of the 'boys' and trains like a dawg


I train to grime....HYPE GRRR HYPE GRRR


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tdot ignore Smitch he's a troll brah


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M Tdot:thumbup1:

Here are the posting rules...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html

I suggest you check out No. 9


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I train to grime....HYPE GRRR HYPE GRRR


Does da pit get down too? My rotti's into trance innit, each to their own and all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Does da pit get down too? My rotti's into trance innit, each to their own and all


Nah she's in to 80's ballads


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nah she's in to 80's ballads


The youths of today, cant be told ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> The youths of today, cant be told ;-)


Kids eh?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> see its ppl lyk u hu giv this sport a bad name.. ive cum on ere asking 4 help and uv just taken the **** well ye ull do it ova the computa but not in real life WOT!? yeeeee u beta simma down lil 1


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr sheet simmer down my yout


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> see its ppl lyk u hu giv this sport a bad name.. ive cum on ere asking 4 help and uv just taken the **** well ye ull do it ova the computa but not in real life WOT!? yeeeee u beta simma down lil 1


No it's ppl like felonE that give this sport a bad name small calves ...it's a damn sin!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No it's ppl like felonE that give this sport a bad name small calves ...it's a damn sin!!!


SHOTS FIRED


----------



## TdotMandem (Jul 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No it's ppl like felonE that give this sport a bad name small calves ...it's a damn sin!!!


yoooooo b u lukin bumting, ow long u bin trainin?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> yoooooo b u lukin bumting, ow long u bin trainin?


It's boomting young man.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> SHOTS FIRED


Only coz I know he can take the shot....unlike the cry babies


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TdotMandem said:


> yoooooo b u lukin bumting, ow long u bin trainin?


Long before u were thought of proberly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No it's ppl like felonE that give this sport a bad name small calves ...it's a damn sin!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Only coz I know he can take the shot....unlike the cry babies


bet you can take a shot or two if ya know what i mean :devil2:


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

E..Z.. bredders

man hah stress...yoots goin on fool.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 155288


Only playin


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Only playin


Yeah you better backtrack woman


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> bet you can take a shot or two if ya know what i mean :devil2:


Elaborate plz ...don't want to commit


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah you better backtrack woman


Iv had coffee today feel all bossy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Iv had coffee today feel all bossy


I like a bossy woman :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How long have you got off for school holidays?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Elaborate plz ...don't want to commit


oh yeah, you need it explained do you, butter wouldnt melt would it :innocent:

if i was to clarify this, the thread will end up in AL


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

this kid is cracking me up please tell me its a fake profile!!! his posts are such a long ting


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> oh yeah, you need it explained do you, butter wouldnt melt would it :innocent:
> 
> if i was to clarify this, the thread will end up in AL


Lol noo but I didn't know what u meant......alcoholic shot iv actually never had one..ever.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol noo but I didn't know what u meant......alcoholic shot iv actually never had one..ever.


oh really, well when you want your first let me know, i volunteer to be the glass


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> oh really, well when you want your first let me know, i volunteer to be the glass


No I don't want one they are way too strong for me I'm a lightweight with alcohol...and less of the innuendo ....slap


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No I don't want one they are way too strong for me I'm a lightweight with alcohol...and less of the innuendo ....slap


THANK YOU YOU MISTRESS MAY I HAVE ANOTHER :devil2:

oh a lightweight you say, how about another then


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> RIP Tdot.


Huh?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

@Merkleman - wut?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Banned.. He will be missed, such an inspiration to the board


I thought he'd actually died for a minute


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

wheres @FelonE at doe


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

19 posts and already banned, was he trying to break a record? :lol:


----------



## Seeks1989 (Jul 3, 2014)

This thread deserves a sticky for sheer comedy value alone on how not to be a troll.

Mount up bloooooood, shotz fired! haha.

Safe to say... he didn't choose the thug life, the thug life chose him.

:gun_bandana:


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Just read this damn wtf happend  ?


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

Tdot? You from Toronto? Welcome mate


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

What a buffoon


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

welcome


----------

